

Ask HN: Have you tried out the Tokbox API? - vrikhter

Just wondering how long it took you to get it up and running on your site?<p>Our use case: give a user the ability to video chat directly from the browser.
======
johns
I built a live, weekly web show using it at overloadshow.com. It didn't take
me very long to get up and running. The main work for me was making it so that
random people couldn't fire up their video. Once permissions are added to the
API (I hear it's a priority), a lot of that won't be necessary. I have plans
to make it so I can let people start video long enough to ask a question, then
kick them out again but I haven't yet implemented it. While there are a few
places I think the API could be cleaned up and some features I'd like to see
added, overall though I'm very pleased with how easy it was to get started
working from the many examples provided.

~~~
iansmall
Yes, indeedy, permissions in the OpenTok API are coming _very_ soon. Also, in
our release 10 days ago we made it easier for sites that want to let people
"ask a question, then kick them out ago" using forceUnpublish().

And thanks to a whole bunch of default event handling we've been adding over
the last 4-6 weeks, we will soon publish a new "super simple" piece of sample
code that gets a basic everyone-sees-everyone implementation of OpenTok down
to about 30 lines of sample JavaScript code. This will make for an even
simpler starting point for incremental code development.

~~~
vrikhter
Ian, thanks for the direct response. Any timeline on when you're going to be
releasing this next update?

~~~
iansmall
Fingers crossed, late this week to our developer staging environment, next
week to production. But we have a bunch of stuff going on this week with
partner site launches that creates some (welcome) distraction for us and makes
it necessary to keep those fingers crossed...

If you're in the opentok-developer google group, you will see the release
update message in real-time.

~~~
iansmall
And it's there, in v0.91.5, pushed to staging today.

For topline information, look here: [http://groups.google.com/group/opentok-
developers/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/opentok-
developers/browse_thread/thread/abea1a5a3a18a1c)

Happy coding.

